# What is the proper directory for a network startup script?



## sossego (Dec 25, 2011)

I want 
	
	



```
ifconfig wlan create wlandev iwi0
```
 to be started at boot, and, I'm thinking that /etc/rc.conf is the right area.

Am I wrong?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 25, 2011)

No script needed, just set a value in /etc/rc.conf.

```
wlans_iwi0="wlan"
```

Normally that would be wlan0, and probably there would also be

```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```


----------

